# Lifeboat stranded during rescue ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7216944.stm

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=41504


----------



## Guest

*RNLI statement*

http://www.rnli.org.uk/rnli_near_you/news/news_detail?articleid=304852


----------



## Guest

*BBC video link*

BBC video link : http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/...7785.stm&news=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1&bbwm=1&bbram=1


----------



## Guest

Latest from Portrush RNLI Website
"Update 30th January
On the night of 29th January the All weather Lifeboat 'The Katie Hannan' was left stranded on rocks at Rathlin Island whilst responding to a shout.

Anthony Chambers, Station Mechanic, Robin Cardwell, LOM along with RNLI experts from Dublin are at the scene to assess damage.

All crew are safe and no injuries sustained.

We'll keep you updated as events unfold

Update @ 14.00 hours
Significant Damage has been sustained. Tug Boat from Foyle has arrived at Rathlin Island and along with Larne Lifeboat is planning to get the Katie Hannan off the island and into Ballycastle.

The crew, operations team and management at Portrush Lifeboat Station wish to thank everyone who have called with good wishes and offers of help."


----------



## Guest

Source RTE
Portrush lifeboat recovery suspended
Wednesday, 30 January 2008 16:29 
The RNLI has suspended an effort to free a lifeboat which became grounded overnight near Rathlin Island off the Co Antrim coast.

The operation will resume tomorrow after a failed attempt by a tug boat from Derry to free the vessel at high tide today.


----------



## Gavin Gait

I hope she is in a sheltered area John. That forecast for tomorrow is for 8-9-10's from the NW-N for up here and I hope they get her off OK


----------



## Guest

Hard from photos to make out where on Rathlin she is. Next tide 0130 in morning but heights falling for next fews days. 
Fingers crossed they get her but weather and tides against them.


----------



## Guest

Latest from BBC with video : http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/default.stm


----------



## Guest

Source Irish Examiner

Colin Williams, divisional inspector with the RNLI, tonight confirmed the difficulties involved in the operation to get the lifeboat back into the harbour’s deep water for emergency repairs.

He said: “There is a lot of water inside the vessel. There is a lot of damage around the keel. We thought we were in with a chance, but it does not have the buoyancy to lift.

“All the watertight doors are closed, but there is a lot of water in the vessel. Unfortunately the there is a very bad weather forecast and we will have to wait until tomorrow before we decide what to do next.”


----------



## 6639

looks very ominous as to her survival, espescially after the gails we had last night. Lets just hope for a miracle!


----------



## Guest

Latest from a local source
"He will hardly move today as it is giving gale and maybe violent storms for the next 24 hours, she is more damaged than they first thought and she is taking a terrible battering ever since ,her location is terribly exposed. It could be Saturday before anything is possible"


----------



## Guest

Source Irish Examiner

Weather puts paid to re-floating of stranded lifeboat
31/01/2008 - 12:12:52

Rough seas and warnings of 70mph gales later this afternoon has delayed new attempts to re-float the Portrush Lifeboat which is stranded on rocks at Rathlin Island.

RNLI Ireland officials confirmed the stricken vessel had shifted slightly overnight, but insisted the risk of a diesel leak at this stage was low.

Spokesperson Niamh Stephenson said: “The weather is deteriorating and there is no question of us going out at the moment.”

Attempts to pull the damaged £2m (€2.7m) lifeboat off the rocks have failed. Plans to try and get it back into deep water using some form of buoyancy are now being considered by a rescue team at Ballycastle, but with the threat of more bad weather tomorrow it could be sometime before they get anywhere near the vessel.

The Northern Ireland Fire and Rescue Service, a dive team and the Irish and UK coastguard have all offered to help with the operation.

Ms Stephenson added: “For safety reasons, there is no question of anybody going out. Conditions are just wretched.”


----------



## Guest

*Situation this afternoon*

Situation this afternoon

Portrush lifeboat on Rathlin Thursday 31st Jan 2008 

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=fHfbrYT2rLc

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=Muqtk1Oz4uM


----------



## Guest

http://gallery.portrushlifeboat.com/viewdir.tlx?albumid=132506

some still on portrushs website


----------



## Guest

*Some words from a local man*

Y boat Launched to pass tow to stricken RIB
Y Boat Capsizes - Crew washed ashore
Severn goes in to throw tow - 
Severn washed onto rocks

Larne Trent and Fishing boat tries to pull Severn off rocks - Doesn't move an inch 
Portrush crew climb off onto rocks - Larne LB take them to Ballycastle
Larne LB and DI go to site next morning
DI + 2 crew from larne and 2 crew from Portrush climb onto Portrush lifeboat
10 foot crack 4inches wide along bottom of Hull - Engine room 3 foot of water - fish swimming inside
3X 6 man liferafts deployed into engine room and survivors cabin to aid bouyancy
1 liferaft deployed incase 5 pers onboard need to evacuate
Liferaft tears in half in swells!!!!
Larne LB floats messenger to PR LB from Tug
PR LB moved 8 foot over rocks on tow.
Tug tow breaks due to length (Not enough water for tug/ salvage vessel)
Too dangerous for crew onboard - Lost only means of escape ie. Liferaft.
DI immediately calls for evacuation from Irish CG Heli (Giving topcover)
All crew back onboard Larne LB - Back to Ballycastle
Naval Engineers arrive from Poole
Sad day for all involved


----------



## MichaelRathlin

Hi Guys new here , was prompted via youTube comments.

I live on Rathlin approx 500m from Portrush Lifeboats current location and have uploaded the videos to the net.

I have uploaded some pics here

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5534978/98615c6a/Portrush_Lifeboat.html

Situation as of the time of this post :

The RIB is safe and hauled on to dry land.
The lifeboat was battered all night and all day today , she is very high up the shore and in my opinion beyond reach for a sea salvage , there will only ever be water below her keel during storm conditions.

There is no great visable damage , some holes in her hull but they should be easily patched.

If you guys would be kind enough to bring my posts / pics etc to the attention of those you think are interested as I know a lot of people would like to be kept informed.

If you have access to a chart of Rathlin , the lifeboat is currently at the SW side of the smaller south breakwater at the harbour entrance , fully exposed to the high Atlantic swell , she is about 20m out from where the breakwater leaves the land and has her port side tight to the breakwater.

Michael


----------



## Guest

Thanks Michael. Your footage was greatly appreciated and more if you can tomorrow. Many RNLI crew members here so they and indeed all here have a very keen interest it seeing it all come good


----------



## Guest

Great to see some stills on yr link ta


----------



## Guest

*Latest from RNLI*

Stress of weather has precluded any attempt to refloat the lifeboat today and as you can see she is now lying broadside to the breakwater which will make the recovery more difficult.

Plans have been put in place to mount a recovery operation as soon as the weather abates. In the meantime an Oil Emergency Response service company has been contracted to remove the fuel from the lifeboat and anti pollution measures have been discussed with the Environment and Heritage service, Northern Ireland.


----------



## MichaelRathlin

Very strong WNW winds today , no Ferry sailing. One RIB made it to the island with two reporters from the BBC and some guys from enviromental dept.

There are quite a few holes below the waterline around the hull as well as original keel damage.Vessel is very high up the shore with only about one foot of water during high spring tides.


----------



## Guest

thks mike, any local news on next plan of action


----------



## ddraigmor

What are the chances of her surviving another high tide with winds like this? She's broadside on and she really appears to be getting a battering?

Jonty


----------



## MichaelRathlin

At the moment a lifeboat crew has arrived on another boat and are starting to remove lube oil and other hazardos materials.

Survival as she is should be no problem as she is above high water.

Salvage seems to be near impossible , internal exams have shown much more damage than first thought with all 6 compartments seriously damaged.


----------



## Alistair94

I believe the hull is a write off and she will be emptied of fuel, stripped and broken up.


----------



## 6639

What a very very sad end for such a beautiful boat.
The crew and shore staff must feel so bad at such a loss. 
I know that she is only lumps of steel, electronics and alluminium, but I know from experience, having friends past, in the RNLI, they have a certain affinity to their boat and this must come as a gut wrenching loss.
My thoughts are with them.


----------



## MichaelRathlin

I Have been chattin with some of the guys and spirits are pretty high , everything should be salvaged bar the hull , as im sure you are all aware things could have been so much worse considering two crew spent some time in the surf at night very close to the breakwater.

So all are safe , there is a big window now to save what can be saved.


Below is a pic just taken from inside my sitting room showing removal of equip.


----------



## 6639

if that's the view from your lounge, can I come for me holls this summer, don't mind sleeping on the setee, even the dog kennel wil doo! lol. 
you lucky man.
Thanks for keeping us informed, neil.


----------



## Lifeboat1721

Me to, You had better start taking bookings, and great picks early on(Thumb) 

Ian


----------



## Guest

There you go now Michael..glad you joined SN now.... a few tents in the garden there in the summer payment premium rates with 10% discount for SN members......LOL 
brgds
John


----------



## MichaelRathlin

samuel j said:


> There you go now Michael..glad you joined SN now.... a few tents in the garden there in the summer payment premium rates with 10% discount for SN members......LOL
> brgds
> John


In all seriousness maybe something by way of fundraising for the replacement vessel could indeed be organised , after all they were coming to the assistance of Islanders (prompted by a 999 call from yours truly).

If this is the place to get something like this rolling let me know.


----------



## Santos

Following update published on the Portrush Lifeboat Web Site today :-

Update Sunday 1600 hours

A New Severn Class Lifeboat the RNLB Margaret Joan and Fred Nye has arrived at Portrush to cover for the Katie Hannan.

Katie Hannan has sustained serious and extensive damage to the underside of the hull, but despite this and the heavy pounding she has taken large parts of the structure are intact and the vessel is not thought to be in danger of breaking up.

All fluids and oils have been removed safely without spillage or environmental damage. Also all the lifeboats portable equipment was carefully removed and stored ashore. It is hoped that the Katie Hannan can be removed intact but this will be dependant on the weather.

Once again thanks for all the emails, calls and messages of support to the crew. It has been overwhelming.


----------



## Guest

"Off so far -

All diesel
All lub oil
All batteries
All electronics

Everything loose (ropes . flares etc etc)

Im not sure how far they are going to go with the stripping but if it was me everything screwed / bolted in place would be off.


----------



## R831814

According to Teletext this morning they are hoping to get her off Friday with assistance of a barge from Liverpool.(Thumb) 
Crane barge?


----------



## Santos

The following is a news report from Northern Ireland :-

Crane brought in to rescue lifeboat

By Colin O'Carroll 

The RNLI says it hopes to winch the grounded Portrush lifeboat off rocks at Rathlin Island tomorrow.

The £2 million state-of-the-art craft has lain on the rocks since a rescue attempt more than two weeks ago went wrong.

The Katie Hannan was driven ashore in heavy seas during an attempt to go to the aid of a stricken fishing boat.

Three people aboard the fishing vessle made it ashore safely.

Subsequent attempts to refloat the Portrush lifeboat all proved in vain and it has lain on the rocks battered by heavy seas causiing severe damage.

It was drained of all fuel and pollutants to avoid ecological damage and its hi-tech equipment was also stripped out.

A replacement lifeboat has taken up its duties in Portrush.

*North Antrim MLA, Ian Paisley Jr, has called for an inquiry into the grounding of the rescue vessel.*

Would someone mind telling me what the hell it has got to do with him. The RNLI has nothing to do with politics thank God. Politicians should mind their own business and stay out of things that dont concern them. Must be an election due. This is not costing the Government a penny it will be an RNLI cost.


----------



## Lifeboat1721

Santos said:


> The following is a news report from Northern Ireland :-
> 
> Crane brought in to rescue lifeboat
> 
> By Colin O'Carroll
> 
> The RNLI says it hopes to winch the grounded Portrush lifeboat off rocks at Rathlin Island tomorrow.
> 
> The £2 million state-of-the-art craft has lain on the rocks since a rescue attempt more than two weeks ago went wrong.
> 
> The Katie Hannan was driven ashore in heavy seas during an attempt to go to the aid of a stricken fishing boat.
> 
> Three people aboard the fishing vessle made it ashore safely.
> 
> Subsequent attempts to refloat the Portrush lifeboat all proved in vain and it has lain on the rocks battered by heavy seas causiing severe damage.
> 
> It was drained of all fuel and pollutants to avoid ecological damage and its hi-tech equipment was also stripped out.
> 
> A replacement lifeboat has taken up its duties in Portrush.
> 
> *North Antrim MLA, Ian Paisley Jr, has called for an inquiry into the grounding of the rescue vessel.*
> 
> Would someone mind telling me what the hell it has got to do with him. The RNLI has nothing to do with politics thank God. Politicians should mind their own business and stay out of things that dont concern them. Must be an election due.


He is just a pain in the but(Cloud) Like ALL Politicians they like to stick there nose into everything, if it had been someone from his family that the crew had tried to rescue then it might have been a different story(Cloud) 

Ian


----------



## Alistair94

He simply doesn't know when to shut up!


----------



## 6639

I emailed him the other day and told him exactly what you said Santos ( with a few choice words included). 
funny though I never got a reply!
mind you there were some funny lookin' geezers dressed in black with black balaclavas came knockin at my door last night. my wife told 'em I was down at the pub??


----------



## Guest

nhp651 said:


> I emailed him the other day and told him exactly what you said Santos ( with a few choice words included).
> funny though I never got a reply!
> mind you there were some funny lookin' geezers dressed in black with black balaclavas came knockin at my door last night. my wife told 'em I was down at the pub??


Heard he was inundated with emails with flowery language. Think another politician up North spoke up and told him to mind his own business or words to that effect..... you'll be fine Neil... pop shots these days all verbal, thankfully....[=P] 
You can even wear a balaclava down south now when mighty cold on the water without getting any funny looks....(Jester)


----------



## Guest

Source RTE

Bid to salvage stranded lifeboat
15/02/2008 - 08:23:49
Salvage experts were today set to launch a bid to recover a stranded lifeboat from rocks off the Antrim coast.

The Katie Hannon has been stuck fast since January 29 when she went to the aid of a ferryman whose boat got into trouble near the entrance to Rathlin Island’s harbour during gale-force winds.

A specialist salvage barge, the Terra Marique, fitted with a crane, has been sent over from Ellesmere Port, south of Liverpool, and will try to lift the lifeboat free.

The RNLI said the hull of the stricken vessel has been badly damaged but that they will not know until a full examination can be made on dry land whether the craft can be made seaworthy again.

Much of the lifeboat’s equipment was taken off as she lay at the mercy of the elements and the top part of the vessel and her two engines and gearbox were removed earlier this week as part of preparations for the salvage.

A stand-in lifeboat has already taken up station at Portrush on Co Antrim’ north coast.


----------



## Edward Bridges 54-03

Hi Guys - newbie here, I found ship nostalgia whilst trying to find information on what was happening with the Katie Hannan. I would like to thank you all for the updates and pictures. It's a very sad sight to her high and dry.

I see from the Portrush website that they have successfully got her off this afternoon. She is now on a barge and will spend the night in Ballycastle before heading to Plymouth (my part of the world). I'd imagine she's going to DML where our Severn was refitted. A superb job by all involved.

I couldn't agree more with your comments on Ian Paisley Jnr. It really gets my back up when clueless people try to get involved and get their 10 cents worth in. There was another guy on You Tube, who said "costing the publc £2m and still the government do nothing". Thankfully someone put him right!

John - is that the Sir William Arnold in your picture?


----------



## Guest

Welcome Mark. Great to hear she off and on way to Plymouth. Whatever the outcome after close survey, at least she did not have to suffer on the rocks there any more, which was awful to watch.
See you 54 03.... Yes indeed Samuel J 52 02 is ex Sir William Arnold, have her since late 2005. Many shots of her as she is now in my Gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/9452

brgds
John

Some photos Source RTE


----------



## Edward Bridges 54-03

samuel j said:


> Welcome Mark. Great to hear she off and on way to Plymouth. Whatever the outcome after close survey, at least she did not have to suffer on the rocks there any more, which was awful to watch.
> See you 54 03.... Yes indeed Samuel J 52 02 is ex Sir William Arnold, have her since late 2005. Many shots of her as she is now in my Gallery
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/9452
> 
> brgds
> John
> 
> Some photos Source RTE



Yes, it's great that she's finally off the rocks. What a truly awful and upsetting site it was to she her aground. Fingers crossed for her. I've seen some pictures of her, the keen around the bow thrusters looks really bad.

You're a lucky man to have an Arun and a Gold Medal winning one at that. My Dad used to be on the Torbay crew, but stood down shortly after our first Arun, the Edward Bridges arrived. He preferred the older boats, which is ironic as I've always had a bit of soft spot for the Arun's. If ever the lottery numbers came up, an Arun would be the first purchase! The Edith Emillie and the St Brendan are for sale - so I have options, just in case!

Samuel J - I saw some film on You Tube of the Samuel J, it all clicks into place now.


----------



## Saz

I'm glad to hear she's off the rocks and on her way to Plymouth - let's hope she can be salvaged. Good pictures on the Portrush RNLI site


----------



## Guest

nhp651 said:


> I emailed him the other day and told him exactly what you said Santos ( with a few choice words included).
> funny though I never got a reply!
> mind you there were some funny lookin' geezers dressed in black with black balaclavas came knockin at my door last night. my wife told 'em I was down at the pub??


Must have been strong words Neil as....... latest news (Jester) 

Source Irish Examiner
Ian Paisley Junior steps down
18/02/2008 - 12:56:02

The DUP's Ian Paisley Jnr. Has stepped down as junior minister in the Northern Executive.

He has quit after pressure following claims about his lobbying and developer links.

Announcing his resignation Ian Paisley Junior said he was not going because of some hidden or some revealed wrongdoing on his part.

The junior minister said he was not going to stand down as Assembly member for North Antrim.

He conceded that a series of stories about his lobbying on behalf of North Antrim businessman Seymour Sweeney, who was behind a failed bid to build a privately-run visitors' centre at the Giant's Causeway, had taken their toll.


----------



## R831814

samuel j said:


> Must have been strong words Neil as....... latest news (Jester)
> 
> Source Irish Examiner
> Ian Paisley Junior steps down
> 18/02/2008 - 12:56:02
> 
> The DUP's Ian Paisley Jnr. Has stepped down as junior minister in the Northern Executive.
> 
> He has quit after pressure following claims about his lobbying and developer links.
> 
> Announcing his resignation Ian Paisley Junior said he was not going because of some hidden or some revealed wrongdoing on his part.
> 
> The junior minister said he was not going to stand down as Assembly member for North Antrim.
> 
> He conceded that a series of stories about his lobbying on behalf of North Antrim businessman Seymour Sweeney, who was behind a failed bid to build a privately-run visitors' centre at the Giant's Causeway, had taken their toll.


Must have been the lifeboat thing that tipped the balance(Jester)


----------



## 6639

(A) you know what they say John..... "the pen is mightier than ..... the bull c**p that comes out of mr Paisleys mouth??[=P] (==D) (Jester)


----------



## Gavin Gait

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7354975.stm

Sadly now written off


----------

